# How many are off to France?



## raynipper

Just about every post seems to suggest everyone is off to France.
Either ferry questions, where to stop, buying fuel, breakdowns or things not working before heading off.

France seems very quiet at the moment and all our B&B/Gite friends say booking are way down. I guess next weekend around the D-Day landings area it will be very busy and crowded as will the Le-Mans build up.

But are so may people shortly heading to or via France?

Ray.


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Ray - I can only reflect your experience. We have been here since the beginning of May and certainly the Loire Valley, Charante, Dordogne and Lot valleys are very quiet. Not just the British, the Dutch and others seem in short supply!

To maintain the last years numbers, there will have to be a big influx in the next few weeks.

Sue


----------



## gillnpaul

*off to France...not this year*

Hi Ray
Nope ! not us. were trying Germany for a change...(but will be travelling through France, so we expect some mad wavers to join in !! LOL
Paul


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Was in Picardy and Normandy for a week earlier in May. Will be in the Loire valley for 3 weeks in September.


Chrsi


----------



## Fairportgoer

Hello Ray,

We are in Millau at the moment and it is mainly full of Dutch caravanners.
We have been in France for 4 weeks now and we have not seen many British people, that said we have not been before so cannot make a comparison.

We're still having fun though 8O 

Dean


----------



## patp

We will be invading in July! 

May stay but may go on to Germany/Italy. No definite plans. Have joined France Passion so may find we are incapable of driving very far at all :lol: :lol:


----------



## telboy1

We go on the tunnel late evening 17th June, heading to Santes Marie De La Mer in the Camargue. We are going to see a fiesta with the white horses , someone on here told us about it. Cannt wait. We hope to visit Carcassonne and the canal du midi,Arles Nimes and maybe St Tropez its only a couple of inches away on the map, that what l have told Hubby.
Dawn


----------



## rayc

we arrive at Cherbourg on 30th June for 3 weeks in France. no definate plans but are going to Futoroscope having been there about 5 years ago.


----------



## putties

8 weeks and counting, heading towards bordeaux then any ones guess???

Putties


----------



## GerryD

Will be there mid August, unless early retirement or redundancy makes it possible earlier.
Gerry


----------



## lucy2

We go to Le Mans week on Thurs 11.june Hull/zeebrugge then another week in france maybe paris/disney or WW2 landing beaches not sure yet will decide when we land , thats the beauty of Motorhomes.


----------



## joedenise

*France Touring*

We're off Thursday afternoon - but only for 10 days unfortunately;no plans apart from probably going down to Ambroise for the weekend. We'll then be going over again in September for just over 2 weeks.

Can't wait!

Joe & Denise


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

2 weeks in september - picking up step-son from Aix-en-P. Then head over to Carmaux via Tarn Gorge for 'Family Gathering' (Flo's aunts/uncles/cousins et al - big meal). Then a week heading back to Dunkirque via 'France Passion'.......

Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solwaybuggier

We're off to Brittany - tunnel early on 15 June for 2 1/2 weeks. Planning on mainly France Passion & aires, with occasional sites for laundry etc.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

3 Weeks Dover Calais and straight to Holland


Assen Moto gp and a few days.


Dave P


----------



## CliveMott

And us !


----------



## lifestyle

We will be there in July for 5 weeks,no plans ,just drive and see where we end up.
Hopefully we should pick up our new MH on the 9th,it been a long wait.


----------



## gerri

Hi have just arrived back from a month in the Dordogne and apart from the 20 odd others on the C&CC rally we were on met one Dutch couple and about 6 Brits but never been in May before so can't compare but seemed almost deserted to us. But had a great time can't wait till September


----------



## tonyblake

We depart from Dover on June 28th to Calais, down to vire, probably onto Bordeaux, then possibly along towards Nice BUT the main thing is that we'll keep an eye on the weather and keep in front of any bad weather (hopefully none anywhere), as last year when we went towards Brest and Quiberon.

Any chance the pound may get to 1.20 or better????


----------



## brillopad

well it just so happens that i'm off on the 6th for the first time. dennis


----------



## lufc

off on 15th august for north east france then belgium gp at spa then back to france for a few days, 20 days overall.


----------



## zulurita

On the ferry from Dover tomorrow. Hoping to avoid the rush :wink:


----------



## jax

Hi all,
Keith and I will be on the tunnel as of now in two weeks. We are heading down to Montpellier then onto Nice. We had a lot of camping cheques bought for Keith's 60th birthday so this holiday, as far as sites is concerned, is going to be nice and cheap. Wish rest of the holiday was going to be! 5th holiday in France and we love it.
Jax


----------



## bigles

Off on June 24th. for 3 weeks - can't wait. Travelling across from Le Havre to the south Brittany coast and then meandering down the west coast. We're trying France Passion for the first time, and will be using a few aires, but haver made no advanced bookings anywhere.


----------



## teemyob

*France*

Hello Ray,

We will only be Spending 8-9 weeks in France this year, heading your way June 10th for a few weeks.

Trev.


----------



## orian

telboy1 said:


> We go on the tunnel late evening 17th June, heading to Santes Marie De La Mer in the Camargue. We are going to see a fiesta with the white horses , someone on here told us about it. Cannt wait. We hope to visit Carcassonne and the canal du midi,Arles Nimes and maybe St Tropez its only a couple of inches away on the map, that what l have told Hubby.
> Dawn


Hi Dawn,
I love this part of France, in fact we were there last year. Unfortunatley we were too late for the fiesta but we still enjoyed our stay. We also managed some cycling along the canal du midi and the weather was great. We are going to France in July and I would not be surprised if we return to some of these places.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

We're off for the first time at the back end of July for 6 weeks (taking in a couple of weeks in Spain as well).


----------



## loddy

Going Wednesday for 6 weeks, where? don't know

Loddy


----------



## CaGreg

Been already    am back and wondering when I can do it all again.
Wish it was as easy to get there from Ireland as it is from England!!

Enjoy everybody, it is a great place. 

Ca


----------



## Melly

Will be going over at the end of August for 2 months.
We had booked a trip for the end of April for 3 months but cancelled as we decided to see the UK a bit this year.


----------



## vanny

Going for 4 weeks in August, in a van we don't get until Thursday!!


----------



## larrywatters

ON SEAFRANCE 12 6 @ 21.00 stay at calais for the err the night then turn left or right no plans always great


----------



## barryd

Off on the 9th June for our first European trip for around 10 weeks. Going Dover to Calais on P&O ferry then Normandy, Brittany, Loire then maybe Switzerland, Germany and Italy and who knows where else. If it gets too busy or hot then will maybe head further north. Cant wait, been planning it for ages. Going to the weigh bridge tomorrow to see how much stuff we will be dumping.


----------



## cocoa

Yipee we are off on the 8th June.


----------



## chrisblack

we're sat in maison lafitte at the moment.

been here 4 days - long drive from roscoff to eurodisney only to find that the car park was closed (11 pm), so went down to jablines (lovely quiet site), then did disney, were going to stay o'night on their car park, however green fields won over tarmac, so back to jablines - then drove over here for a change of scene and easy train access to paris 

one more night here, then down the country to meet friends before a drive to the coast so meet other friends in st jean de mont for a week....

after ireland, it's like a breath of fresh air as far as campervan friendly goes.

chris


----------



## catzontour

Only six weeks til our summer holiday and no motorhome yet so we've got some serious loooking at motorhomes to do before we can join you all in France.

Sue


----------



## bambi2

Catching the 8 am shuttle bus to Los Angeles on the 24th of June, then the 12 oclock flight to San Fransisco, the next flight is at 6-50pm to Heathrow, then a flight at 2pm on the next day to Toulouse and we will arrive at our home (Aveyron) France at 7pm on the 25th, probably have to crawl into a damp un-aired bed after 3 months away, but will be so tired it will not matter, I will be so happy to be there, as I have not enjoyed America, roll on the 25th and our lovely area of France. Bambi 2


----------



## raynipper

This all sounds promising and the exodus is building. Hope everyone enjoys the experience and travels safe.

Trev and anyone else are more than welcome to drop in and stay as long as they like on our plot in lower Normandy.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

I won't be back home until June 15th after Le-Mans ends.

Ray.


----------



## Chudders

First trip abroad in Motorhome starts tomorrow. Plymouth to Roscoff, 10pm and two weeks around Brittany. Intend first going to Chateaulin and Quimper, possibly Douarnenez or Benodet but who knows, we will just wait and see.
Hope the weather holds
Dave


----------



## maxautotrail

We're off on the 13th June (less than 2 weeks and counting) Portsmouth-St Malo. Then down to bordeaux before deciding to go on to North Spain on the Med or stay in France. We are intending to do Aires/France Passion and a site near the coast. We are back 2 weeks later via Calais.


----------



## goldi

We are off to france for the whole of july
Wehave already been in march for 3 weeks and went down to almanata near malaga also
This time off down St Girons area in southwest france Landes 
If you see agold adria twin give us awave


P.s. I got six crossings with p.o on Dover calaies for£245 + extra for dog

Good luck 
Norm


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

vanny said:


> Going for 4 weeks in August, in a van we don't get until Thursday!!


Hello Vanny,

I can better that. We are changing Vans in the week following the 28th June (though fingers crossed it may be able to happen a bit sooner), and we are away for 6 weeks (6 weeks and 5 days actually) from 22nd July - talk about stressed, lol.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## icer

Going over on July 10th for just over a month

Ian


----------



## colian

We're off on the night crossing Portsmouth to Caen on Thursday 9th July then down to the Landes area for 3 weeks, already counting the days. Will be waving like mad in a Swift Bolero 680. Have fun everyone else who is around there

Ian & Col


----------



## raynipper

It's getting better...........
1.00 GBP = 1.15167 EUR 

Ray.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

raynipper said:


> It's getting better...........
> 1.00 GBP = 1.15167 EUR
> 
> Ray.


Hi,

Things definately appear to be on the up, though this is the "mid price", so would imagine the price for us to buy would be nearer to 1.11

CHEERS


----------



## maxautotrail

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting better...........
> 1.00 GBP = 1.15167 EUR
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Things definately appear to be on the up, though this is the "mid price", so would imagine the price for us to buy would be nearer to 1.11
> 
> CHEERS
Click to expand...

Post Office = 1.1098 EUR - I'm waiting a day or two to see how it goes.


----------



## Tobysmumndad

Inspection of the Nationwide Credit Card statement shows a slow but steady improvement from 1.070509 on the first transactions on the 26th of March to 1.136364 on the 18th of May. Not quite as bad as the £1.00=€1.00 which one doom-monger friend returning from skiing holiday in Val d'Isere was bleating about!

The last gazole fill on the A26 was €1.08 per litre and the last Intermarche fill was €0.939 per litre. (I'm disgusted to see the lowest price I can find around here in East Berkshire is 1.039 per litre.)

South of Troyes we felt very lonely - very few GB plates but hoardes of NL as usual, mainly caravans.

A British couple, who have just sold their campsite near Macon to a French couple, report bookings from all nationalities are 40% down on this time last year.

After a spot of essential maintenance to the vehicles - and the house - we'll be off again to France after their mid-August Assumption Holiday.


----------



## raynipper

I can't see how the Pound will drop again unless some daft politician goes and puts both feet in his gob or King continues on this pointless quest of lower and lower interest rates.

So in reality the only way is "UP" ........... famous last words.

We have been getting €1.13 to €1.14 on our Post Office CC this last month. I guess this is the 'mid' rate. Same on our UK state pension paid into French bank account. 

Just filled up with Intermarche Gazole at €0.94.

Ray.


----------



## morgelyn

10th June early tunnel crossing then off to Dordogne and who knows where! First timers so all help needed!! Guessing there will be a convoy to follow!!!i


----------



## LozSiBen

Hi,
we're off 2nd september for 3 weeks.....where to ?.....anywhere we want - that's the beauty of motorhoming !!

Have fun everyone.


----------



## shedbrewer

Hi all, we shall be leaving Dover on July 23rd for, what we anticipate will be, another great five weeks in France. Heading also for Bordeaux, eventually. We were in Northern France over Easter, this year, looking forward to the trip again. Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## tikki

Mid afternoon eurotunnel on 10th June, then early morning crossing from Genoa to Corsica on 13th June.
Back to Genoa on 30th June and then a few days in the Southern Alps before eurotunnel home on 5th July.

Just hoping it's as good as the fantastic time we had in Corsica last June.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## bambi2

Any one heading in the direction of Villefranche de Rouergue, Najac, Bellcastle, we will be home from America from July onwards and we enjoy motor caravanners staying in our garden, so you would be welcome, but no dogs please, as the farmer neighbour did not appreciate a dog loose with his cattle, thanks to a motor caravanner who would not put it on a lead. Bambi 2


----------



## nomad

Hi, I'm sailing 9th June, Portsmouth-Caen (I think) as a passenger in a small camper going to Le-Mans. Maison Blanche is our booked site. Possibly see you there Androidgb, Lucy2 and possibly others. 
Can anybody tell me the price of Unleaded petrol in France please.
Thanks in anticipation.
Colin


----------



## lifestyle

Hi Bambi2.
We will be sailing on the 19th July,and we have yet to explored the area you have mentioned,it would be nice to pop in and meet you.

Les


----------



## raynipper

Hi Y'all.
Just been for a look round St. Mere Eglise. The whole place is packed with people in new repo uniforms of all nations smelling of mustiness and cardboard boxes. 

The main square has many cheap French food tents and long queue's of military looking personel with plastic beer in hand waiting to get served. Bit of a carnival atmosphere where the locals are cashing in on the last big date. 

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

raynipper said:


> Hi Y'all.
> Just been for a look round St. Mere Eglise. The whole place is packed with people in new repo uniforms of all nations smelling of mustiness and cardboard boxes.
> 
> The main square has many cheap French food tents and long queue's of military looking personel with plastic beer in hand waiting to get served. Bit of a carnival atmosphere where the locals are cashing in on the last big date.
> 
> Ray.


 Is John still on the roof, last time we were there he had been taken down for a bath, happy times I wish we were there tonite on our way to Le Mans as you are, may see you at Le Mans. regards chris


----------



## bazajacq

*how many off to france*

off monday night 10 45 for 7 weeks , no big plan normandy , brittany and where ever we fancy , back 29th july to pay the wages and bills then away to germany for a few weeks , this is the life we have all worked for , enjoy


----------



## raynipper

Ray.[/quote] Is John still on the roof, last time we were there he had been taken down for a bath, happy times I wish we were there tonite on our way to Le Mans as you are, may see you at Le Mans. regards chris[/quote]

Yep, still there. 
I'm hoping to take a pick nick to the square in St Mere tomorrow the 6th. Apparently it's a Normandy Day Lunch where everyone who can squeeze in dines together in the square.

Off to Le Mans Sunday midday. Weather looking a bit damp at the moment.

Ray.


----------



## sunbeams

Were of 30th June for three weeks the tunnel Normandy and just zig zag south as far as the time alows and the pound as its getting better every day :wink:


----------



## firewood

were going july 3rd for 2 weeks going south not sure where as yet .but hope to find a nice naturist beach


----------



## irishrver

we have been there every year since 1996 execpt last year did Flordia instead so back again this year at the end of june for 3 weeks to the south between Nice and cannes one venue only this year we normaly tour around but one of my daughter's boyfriend is with us this ( they grow up fast ) we missed it last year.


----------



## Spacerunner

We've been in France since May 19th on a round France whistle-stop tour!
We went down the west-ish side as far as Agde near Beziers, my OH's first sight of the Med. Working up to the north on the west-ish side and at Lac du Lit du Roi. 
Having a terrific time and lots of new experiences including a mountaion hairpin road labelled as dangerous et difficile, whatever that means!!

Had usual flap on with warning light on dash ( £$% Fiats!) did mad sprint for 70 kilo wotsits to Fiat main dealer where they fixed it on the spot for 49 euro thingies.
As this is our first time in France we were not a little apprehensive, but its been a super experience and everything has been surmountable with comparqative ease. Love the bread the fresh fruit stalls and welcoming camp sites. Topless sunbathers are an added bonus :wink: .

Weather has been gorgeous with a couple of magnificent thunder storms thrown in.

If you haven't been over to France then don't hesitate its far easier than we thought and the French are very welcoming.


----------



## asabrush

Off in the beginning of July for 6 weeks,Normally would be heading South for the best weather but our youngest will only b 8weeks so probaly staying north and central. Counting the days......


----------



## chrisndeb

We are off for the first time on the 8th August, getting a bit excited and bit nervous now.

Driving from Calais to The Vendee here in fact www.uk.camping-grandecote.com, its about 400 miles.
We are stopping about 150miles from Calais on 1st night and on last night on way back just to break up the drive.

Anyone been here?

Have a great day

Chris


----------



## TDG

*France*

we're off on the Poole - Cherbourg fast ferry on June 15th , returning 25th.
Intend to to go as far a Catus but no firmer plans than that.
TDG


----------



## worky

hi - catch Eurotunnel 24 July then down to Le'chi timi in Touzac in the Lot
for a couple of weeks - hooray last time ever we have to take school hols - this time next year go where we like when we like- roll on - course I will miss the little darlings!!!!


----------



## moblee

End of july of to Brantome in the Dordogne then down to le lavandou,stop in picardy on the way back up,can't wait.


----------



## peejay

Got a few weeks free in August.

Turn right outside Calais is all the planning we've done for this one  

Pete


----------



## lifestyle

peejay said:


> Got a few weeks free in August.
> 
> Turn right outside Calais is all the planning we've done for this one
> 
> Pete


Pete,thats the way to do it,less stress ,can never get lost,it works every time us.

Les


----------



## shedbrewer

hi, Patty & I are heading into Calais end of July, for 5 weeks,,, watch this space,,,,, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## Zebedee

peejay said:


> Turn right outside Calais is all the planning we've done for this one
> Pete


You sure about that Pete?? :? 8O :roll:

Seems a bit limiting to me! :wink:

Dave :lol:


----------



## TR5

1 week in Normandy (Omaha Beach) from 26th June, but with the TR.

Planning 2-3 weeks in France in Sept., probably south of the Loire, maybe Royan area, not decided exactly where yet.


----------



## morgelyn

One more sleep to go..... Off tomorrow morning from Cornwall to Eurotunnel then turn right towards Dordogne. Three weeks and first time so slight apprehension but think everything is covered! See you on the road maybe!


----------



## leedsalix

7 weeks to go for us, then we'll be exploring France and Italy for 4 weeks via the tunnel.

After that, the house goes on the market and we hit the road indefinitely as soon as it's sold!

Bliss!


----------



## dragabed

*how many are off to france?*

sat in Mcs car park on wifi la rochelle have now been in france 6 weeks met quite a lot of m/homers not many of them english weather not as expected for this time of year happy travelling 
colin


----------

